# Trolling Bite is On



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Okay so I got a little excited..... :lol: This was from yesterday afternoon.

This was my first run with our new "Crankin Cam" to show more of the action in the boat.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Im diggin the crankin cam! :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Great addition to the boat. You really do get a better view of whats going on!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I used the wide angle today on the cam:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice! My suggestion would be you need to figure out a way to block the microphone from the wind. Im sure its easier said than done, but I see you rockin the Geek Squad t-shirt so you shouldnt have any trouble figuring it out! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

J.D. said:


> Nice! My suggestion would be you need to figure out a way to block the microphone from the wind. Im sure its easier said than done, but I see you rockin the Geek Squad t-shirt so you shouldnt have any trouble figuring it out! :beer:


Hehe...I wore that shirt as kind of a joke so I don't take it all too seriously...it's fishing afterall.

The wind has been kind of brutal so I can put the wind guard on, but it may muffle our voices. I will run the change next run and see if it gets better.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

TIP: Foam rubber, like used on a NERF ball will cut down or eliminate the wind noise from the mic.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks Ed - I do have a foam shotgun mic but didn't have it along on these ventures (forgot at home).


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Chris, if you don't mind sharing, what size shadraps are you using and how deep are you fishing? I'm kind of a newb to the crankbait game but would like to learn. Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We were trolling at 12-15 feet this day. We were using #7 shad raps running about 80 feet back on the line counters. On the snap weights, we were running only 15 feet behind the boat.

Here's another video from Memorial Day...we caught around 30 fish and couldn't get it all on 1 video. Added some cool stuff to the boat and was having a lot of fun with it. Got a T-8 kicker and added Structure Scan to my Lowarance HDS's. It's awesome for cranks...you can hear me saying "I told ya" multiple times. I was calling fish and moments later they'd hit. They weren't showing up on the regular sonar.


----------

